# New 24 Ours



## SCA18 (Apr 30, 2018)

My wife and I are going this weekend to pick up our new trailer I hate to wish time away but find myself wanting friday to hury up and get here. I have looed at many trailers but this one fits us perfectly (after a couple mods) but we will be picking up sat morning at Holman rv in Ohio this is a little drive for us but these guys bent over backwards for us seems to be a great dealership. I'm gonna have my flashlight and checklist handy for a good walk through this is the first new camper we have bought always 2nd or 3rd owners any advice or things to look out for on the walk through would be appreciated Thanks Scott


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome! Nothing much more exciting then getting a new RV! 'Oregon Camper' has a link to his PDI checklist in his signature. This is a very thorough checklist I recommend you print take with you. Good luck and happy camping!

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome... 

Feel free to get my PDI from the link in my signature below.


----------

